# Mum to be quotes/poems..



## Floralaura

Im in a secret stork and have to send a Gift for the Mum to be, to personalise it im making a gift tag for the parcel and want to put a lovely mum to be quote/poem on the tag, only i cant find any! So it would be really helpfull if anyone knew of anything suitable for me to put on the tag..thanks! x


----------



## better2gether

Before you were born I carried you under my heart. From the moment you arrived in this world until the moment I leave it, I will always carry you in my heart.
-- Mandy Harrison

A baby is something you carry inside you for nine months, in your arms for three years and in your heart till the day you die.
-- Mary Mason

A grand adventure is about to begin.
-- Winnie the Pooh

Just some ideas. ;)


----------



## jazmine18

The moment a child is born,
The mother is also born.
She never existed before.
The woman existed, but the mother, never.
A mother is something absolutely new.
*Osho (formerly Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh)*


----------

